# Samsung mobile tracking



## Fingers (Jul 8, 2013)

Did anyone know Samsung phone had this built in?

http://findmymobile.samsung.com


----------



## MBV (Jul 8, 2013)

Does it work? Getting a 404.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 8, 2013)

It was earlier and pin pointed it pretty good.  This is what it is all about now

http://www.samsung.com/uk/mobileappsandservices/find-my-mobile.html


----------

